# How can I find flight information?



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

How can I find flight information if I know the OW name and last 4 digits of credit card, travel dates, and potential airlines? When I look it up, it asks for record locator and I don't have that. Any ideas?


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would use Kayak.com, put in the dates, and limit search results by airlines. I could be wrong, but I don't think that name and CC are going to help you because of the confidentiality provisions put on travel.


----------



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm trying to find out if the OW is actually flying out to be with my H while he's away at work. I know this doesn't matter because i know about the OW and I've already confronted my H and already filed for divorce. I guess I'm just curious to see if he's still lying to me....which I'm sure he is.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You're failing to execute on the 180 big time, in case you didn't realize it. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

He is lying to you... he has no reason not to.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

heartbroken0426 said:


> How can I find flight information if I know the OW name and last 4 digits of credit card, travel dates, and potential airlines? When I look it up, it asks for record locator and I don't have that. Any ideas?


An airline isn't going to provide its passenger arrival list online for the public to see because of privacy policies, so knowing her last name and last 4 digits of the credit card won't help you that much. If you're the police or there's some emergency, you might be able to bypass it, but ordinary people usually can't see that info.

Sounds like you might need to know the confirmation number of her trip to get the information.


----------



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

PBear - you're not supposed to notice that!

Pepper - Yes I know he's lying to me. That's my downfall...I know he's lying yet I still want to prove him wrong even though is makes no difference what so ever. I'm obsessive...what can I say.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

There is no way to look up someone's reservations online without either a confirmation number and/or their airline login account information.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

HB, sorry about that. But we're here to try to help you get past this mess. 

You need to let go of the things that don't matter and that are holding you back. This is one of those things. Easier said than done, I'm sure. :-(

Don't make us break out the 2x4's. You won't like that. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

heartbroken0426 said:


> PBear - you're not supposed to notice that!
> 
> Pepper - Yes I know he's lying to me. That's my downfall...*I know he's lying yet I still want to prove him wrong even though is makes no difference what so ever*. I'm obsessive...what can I say.


Why? 

Any interest you take in him or his lies will only feed his ego. He loves this two women fighting over him crap. 

Why do you need to prove it? I mean didn't you show him all of your evidence when you confronted him?


----------



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

Pbear - only if my actions listened to my brain. Argh....I know. I have to stop. It's so damn hard. It's like an addiction that you feed off of and I'm totally feigning!

Vi - Yes I confronted him, yes I'm fully aware of the affair, yes I filed for divorce, yes our house is up for sale now so we can move our separate ways...yes...yes....yes. Now just tell my stupid emotions that! I'm like a crack addict needing my fix.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Your actions are not stupid your doing what most people would do when there heart is broken. You sadly are going to go through a lot more as long as you live in the same house as him. I know you said you can not leave but something is going to have to give or you are going to drive yourself crazy. 

I personally would show him nothing. He would never see any real emotions. I would wish him the best with her and tell him you feel its better for his relationship with the new woman that he moves out soon. I would not give him any thing to feel he has gotten the best of you. He clearly is a looser and you deserve better than that. 

Clay


----------



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

Clay - For multiple reasons, it's better for him and I to live together while the house sells. Yes it's hard but I know it's better. With him being gone until Monday, it'll give me some time to try to separate. We won't be talking or seeing each other, so it'll be a nice way for me to try to emotionally make a break and make it last when he comes home. We'll see though


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I understand you feel you are locked in on this agreement but your health is taking a serious hit. Can you ask a family member to come live with you until the house sales? 

Clay


----------



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't have any family in the town that I live in. I can move in with my friend for a couple weeks but then what? What is the house doesn't sell in those couple weeks? I don't want to have to uproot my daughter like that...she's only 8 months. Plus, my STBXH is willing to move out but that means he'll have to pay for 2 different places (his new place and still make payments on current place) which means, there will be less money going to more during divorce settlement. Plus if he moves out, he wants overnight stays with out daughter and in the settlement I'm going to push that he doesn't get overnight stays until she's 1yr old. Lastly, I need his help picking up the house, cleaning backyard from dogs, etc to keep everything looking great for house to sell.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

You need something to throw all your focus onto. Find some kind of project, it doesn't really matter what just something to completely distract yourself. Make copies of all your daughters baby picture and make a baby book for yourself. Get a piece of furniture from the thrift store and paint it for your new place. Anything to keep you from focusing on you soon to be ex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

mineforever said:


> You need something to throw all your focus onto. Find some kind of project, it doesn't really matter what just something to completely distract yourself. Make copies of all your daughters baby picture and make a baby book for yourself. Get a piece of furniture from the thrift store and paint it for your new place. Anything to keep you from focusing on you soon to be ex.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I need to organize about 6 months of baby photos and make baby books. I can throw my mind into that. Or I can read the 50 Shade of Gray Trilogy again :smthumbup:


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

heartbroken0426 said:


> I don't have any family in the town that I live in. I can move in with my friend for a couple weeks but then what? What is the house doesn't sell in those couple weeks? I don't want to have to uproot my daughter like that...she's only 8 months. Plus, my STBXH is willing to move out but that means he'll have to pay for 2 different places (his new place and still make payments on current place) which means, there will be less money going to more during divorce settlement. Plus if he moves out, he wants overnight stays with out daughter and in the settlement I'm going to push that he doesn't get overnight stays until she's 1yr old. Lastly, I need his help picking up the house, cleaning backyard from dogs, etc to keep everything looking great for house to sell.


Advertise in the paper for a Roommate. Pick out a young college guy. You will win both ways. He can help pay the bills and you can flirt with him in front of your husband the whole time. 



Clay


----------



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

Clay2013 said:


> Advertise in the paper for a Roommate. Pick out a young college guy. You will win both ways. He can help pay the bills and you can flirt with him in front of your husband the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> Clay



ha ha ha....I like the way you think!


----------

